# Good Speakers and Sub woofer for Basement Home theater



## onkyo609 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi, I am moving to a new townhouse and i am planning to build a home theater in the basement. I have HTIB Onkyo S7409 which has receiver Onkyo NR-609. I was using the speakers and woofer that i received with this HTIB. I am planning to upgrade my home theater system now. Please suggest me if i need to upgrade my receiver or keep NR609 receiver and spend that amount on speakers and sub woofer. 

Also, please suggest me some good F/C/L speakers and subwoofer. My budget is $1000 for both and I can go $200 more if required. Any suggestions are appreciated. my basement dimentions are 14 X 8 X 9 ft. Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi there, welcome to the HTS!

The 609 is a fine receiver, I would keep it for now and upgrade the speakers and sub.
For a sub i would look at this SVS PB1000
I would get yourself two of these Klipsch F-20s And this Klipsch center channel.
I would continue using the onkyo surround speakers until you can afford to upgrade them in the future.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Have you looked at SVS? They are a sponsor here they are currently selling the sbs-02 I think that is the right model but anyways it's on there web site for 149.00 that's half off. You could get two pairs the center I hear they have one to match and a sub they can recommend. There is a give away going on if your qualified to win one of there subs currently I would look into that and check out there sub reviews here at the Shack. Or look into used it can stretch your budget.


----------



## onkyo609 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks guys, i would definetely consider your recommendations. I liked Klipsch front speakers and center speaker, SVS PB1000 subwoofer and SVS (sbs-02) speakers for surround speakers. I would like to see if somebody has recommendations from other brands too. Thanks once again.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I also think the NR609 would be fine, especially considering your room size. The aforemention PB1000 is a solid choice in the $500 sub catagory, so I would second that choice.

Along with the speakers already mentioned a few others worth considering are:

Arx A1b and A2c
HSU HB1-MK2 and HC1-MK2
Definitive Technology ProMonitor 800 and ProCenter 1000


----------



## onkyo609 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks friends for your suggestions. I placed an order for PB1000 sub woofer and a pair of SBS-02 speakers. I am very excited. Given my room dimentions, can i use SBS-02 speakers as Front speakers ( L & R) and use my onkyo speakers for center and surround for now? I will definitely upgrade my speakers but will do it when i get good deals on speakers. I would like to know about SBS-02 using as front speakers because i never heard sound from these speakers before. Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a pair as surround speakers in my livingroom and for a smaller room they would be great as main speakers. Im not sure using the old center channel speaker would be optimal but it will do I guess. Ideally you want to have all the same line of speakers for the front three channels as it can sound odd when pans from left to right/ right to left across the fronts if they do not match due to tonal difference between speakers. For the cost maybe just get a second pair of SBS-02s and use one for the center?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Another options

http://www.amazon.com/MartinLogan-M...1367256815&sr=1-2&keywords=martinlogan+motion

http://www.amazon.com/MartinLogan-M...1367256815&sr=1-4&keywords=martinlogan+motion

http://www.amazon.com/CSX-12-Mark-A...UTF8&qid=1367258063&sr=1-2&keywords=subwoofer


----------



## adamdivine (Jul 31, 2009)

Compared to your HTIB speakers, the SVSs will be a huge upgrade.


----------



## onkyo609 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks friends. One last question. I found a posting in craiglist for polk audio system which includes 2 Tower Speaker RT800i, 1 Center Channel CS 400i, 2 Surround Bipole/Dipole FX 500i and Powered Sub woofer PSW 450 for $275. He Also included speaker wire and cable for sub woofer. Do you think it is a good deal? Shall i go and grab them. I am not a audiopholic but i just need a system which sounds good while watching a movie on 135" projector. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For 275 go for it! Thats a big improvement over what you have.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Agreed


----------



## onkyo609 (Apr 28, 2013)

Just FYI, i already bought pb1000 and pair of sbs-02 speakers. So this polk audio system is better than sbs-02 even though they are very old speakers?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Try them both, you decide what you enjoy the most


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The PB1000 will be much better than the Polk and maybe the SBS-02s can be used in another part of the house.


----------



## onkyo609 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks Guys ......... you guys are very helpful and thanks for answering all my questions  ........... actually he quoted for $350 and i bargained it for $275. I am gonna get it tonight


----------

